# Sub-sea pipeline inspection entry courses



## engmo18 (15 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل فى مجال Sub-sea pipeline inspection منذ فترة قليلة وكنت اريد دورات للمبتئين لتقوية سيرتى الذاتية و بعد بحث توصلت للدورات التالية و اريد الأفادة:
1- B31.8, B31.3 &31.4) ASME) online courses
2-API 580
شكرا


----------



## subsea engineer (29 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير على إفادة غيرك


----------

